# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  ExoAtlet, Luxembourg

## Airicist

facebook.com/exoatlet.europe

twitter.com/ExoAtlet

linkedin.com/company/exoatlet

instagram.com/exoatlet.europe

Co-founder and CEO - Ekaterina Bereziy (Екатерина Березий)

Co-founder and Business Development Director - Mikhail Krundyshev (Михаил Крундышев)

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 23, 2015

ExoAtlet (in Russian)

----------


## Airicist

Программа "Технопарк" от 21 марта 2015 года 

Published on Mar 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Russian Exoskeleton

Published on Aug 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

A pilot test of Russia's first exoskeleton "Ekzoatlet" Yaroslav playing football at the conference Startup Village 2015

Published on Jun 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2015 - Ekaterina Bereziy and Exoatlet, the russian rehabilitation exosqueleton

Published on Jul 16, 2015




> Ekaterina Bereziy presents the Exoatlet, the robotic exoskeleton for rehabilitation. Next year, Exoatlet will start sales, as the prototype was showcased at Innorobo.

----------


## Airicist

Clinical trials exoskeleton EKZOATLET

Published on Aug 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Innorobo 2015 - Medical & Health : Ekaterina Bereziy CEO - ExoAtlet

Published on Aug 22, 2015




> Innorobo conference on Medical & health robotics (part 2) features: 
> 
> - Ekaterina Bereziy (CEO - ExoAtlet) : ЕxoSkeleton ExoAtlet as an effective means of medical rehabilitation and social adaptation 
> 
> The noise you hear during the first 5 minutes of the conference is the noise coming from the exoskeleton itself.

----------

